# how to locate other drivers on app?



## menifee (Dec 27, 2014)

how do you use app to find where other drivers are working


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

When you are in Driver mode, you cannot see where the other drivers are.


----------



## santa claus (Dec 21, 2014)

well menifee, you will need to access the rider app.this will require signing up as a rider and providing a method of payment. it is valuable to see where the other drivers are so you can position yourself to be the closest driver to the riders you want.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If information is what you seek, ye shall not find it on the driver app.


----------



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Santa I had been asking the same question I'll put out some extra cookies


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

My wife's i-phone has the rider app.I use it at home to spy on the other local guys.


----------



## CSANYA (Dec 27, 2014)

menifee said:


> how do you use app to find where other drivers are working[/QUOTE
> 
> Did anyone else have a problem with logging on lastnight


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Your driver account info will log you into the rider app. Don't even have to set up a payment option either.


----------

